# New 2012 Tt Finally Here- 301Bq



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

We finally bought our replacement trailer (2012 Outback 301BQ) from Holman's yesterday. We lost our original 2011 Outback 250RS on labor day this year due to a tornado which hit our storage facility. 250RS Gone Fortunately our insurance company kept us whole. We thought about replacing TT with the same model but DW liked the extra space of the 301BQ and the quad bunks for the kids. This was our second purchase from Holman's and it went as smooth as the first. We were fortunate to get ours ordered from the factory with a 15K A/C and the Teak interior & leather sofa. The new front cap may take a little to get use too but it wasn't a deal breaker. The wife really liked the white cabinets and the wood laminate floor of the 2011's but was really excited about the new Teak package. We're hoping to take it out in a couple of weeks for a trial run - it would be a shame to just lock it up until spring. Either way we'll be Outbacking it again soon!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new replacement







Glad to hear the ins.company took care of the damages/loss.The main thing the the family is healthy and happy.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new 301BQ. Do you notice any difference in towing the new trailer which is 1263 lbs more and 6 feet longer than your 250RS?


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

cdnbayside said:


> Congrats on the new 301BQ. Do you notice any difference in towing the new trailer which is 1263 lbs more and 6 feet longer than your 250RS?


Yes I did feel the extra weight on the backed in addition to the extra wind resistance. Our first leg from Batavia to Lexington was tough because of the crosswinds that day. I had an ongoing waggle on the hitch even with the sway control. New truck did great though - it still had pulling power up a 3+ deg hill. Personally I wouldn't want to get anything bigger without a 3/4 ton truck.


----------

